# Since R2 is re-releasing so many great PL & AMT kits, why not the 12" Jupiter 2?



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Since R2 is re-releasing so many great PL & AMT kits, why not the 12" Jupiter 2?*

Yeah, why not?

I have one kit mounted, one in the box, one Moebius kit and yet I'd buy another, as long as it came with a slightly more detailed interior (both decks). :wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Could be they may not have the license anymore. If Moebius bought it, then they may not be able to produce it.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Opus Penguin said:


> Could be they may not have the license anymore. If Moebius bought it, then they may not be able to produce it.


I would guess that this is the case.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Snif. 

It would be very nice to have a photoetch kit made ​​especially made for it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Possible dumb question: several companies have licence to produce TOS E kits. Would it be impossible that the same happened here?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Thirded, I'm sure it's all about the licensing. 

Which is a shame that some kind of sub-licensing deal can't be made, it would be nice for the entire Aurora Irwin Allen catalog to get more release. Yes, yes, ebay, blah blah but prices can be all over the place and all that. 

I think the Moebius and PL Jupiter II kits can co-exist, because they have (at least to my eyes) different design philosophies and assumptions. The PL kit really feels like the intent was to 'make the Jupiter II that Aurora would have made' whereas the Moebius kit is more in line with 'Make a Jupiter II the way a Japanese company would'

I'm sure, if PL were able to re-release their Jupiter II they might be inclined to grind off (or, really, fill in) those love seats that are supposed to pass for the pilot chairs and maybe do a couple more tweaks. But that's fantasy land.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It was this kit that brought me back to the hobby. So, I have a special affection for it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> It was this kit that brought me back to the hobby. So, I have a special affection for it.


I'm still waiting to finish mine- it will be my grandest personal model-just-for-me achievement...
Last cool bits on mine:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Snif.
> 
> It would be very nice to have a photoetch kit made ​​especially made for it.


They turn up on ebay and the like all the time. It should not be too hard to find one. many of us bought multiples when they first came out


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Possible dumb question: several companies have licence to produce TOS E kits. Would it be impossible that the same happened here?


The two companies (Polar Lights and Revell) have the licenses for different markets (NA and Europe). Perhaps someone in Europe or Asia could get a license.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The Polar Lights kit is a good starting point for a Gemini XII conversion, add the extra power core from the Moebius kit, flatten the bottom slightly and widen the viewport and you have a real good start.










Of course, the interior needs to be built from scratch:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! fantastic detailment for the scale.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wow! fantastic detailment for the scale.


That kit took the better part of six months, an hour or two per night, the scratch built interior taking up most of that. Still have some details to do on the "consumables" wall and it will be finished. Looks like I will also need another pair of magnets to hold the rim of the saucer closed under the viewport since a gap has appeared there. The entire top hull is removable to show off the interior.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm still waiting to finish mine- it will be my grandest personal model-just-for-me achievement...
> Last cool bits on mine:


Hey Chrisisall

My second kit is gonna be like your's: top hull glued.

If a new release were possible, this would be a feature I'd like to see.

Others would be new pilots seats, main console, astrogator, elevator cage (both decks), one more step on the ladder wall and better designed lower deck consoles. 

The rest I would build from scratch with pleasure.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hey Chrisisall
> 
> My second kit is gonna be like your's: top hull glued.


Can't see it working well any other way!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I will take some picture of my kit to show here. I have a bad habit of not documenting my work. Not because of laziness, but by not believe that anyone could be interested in them.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I will take some picture of my kit to show here. I have a bad habit of not documenting my work.


We want to see your work!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

We like to see _everybody's_ work. That's part of the fun of this hobby!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

OK. Those are some.

Forgive me for my poor skills as a photographer.

As you see, the kit is very dusty.

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. Those are some.
> 
> Forgive me for my poor skills as a photographer.
> 
> As you see, the kit is very dusty.


Very nice work, probably one of the best build-ups of this that I have seen of this model. The replacement astrogator makes all the difference, was it scratch-built or an aftermarket replacement?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. Those are some.
> 
> Forgive me for my poor skills as a photographer.
> 
> As you see, the kit is very dusty.


Fernando, that's a really really great build there Sir!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. Those are some.


AWESOME work Fernando! You made that kit SHINE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. Those are some.
> 
> Forgive me for my poor skills as a photographer.
> 
> As you see, the kit is very dusty.


Fernando, that has to be one of the nicest jobs I've ever seen done on this
kit. Well Done my friend.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you guys for the kind words. I know I did not do a bad job, but honestly, I did not expect surprise anyone. I will try to take better pictures from the lower deck. :wave:

I had stopped building this model when Moebius released its kit. I even thought about selling my other PL Jupiter 2, but time passed and eventually I realized that the miniaturization is a very cool thing. And that is what this kit needs.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kenlee said:


> Very nice work, probably one of the best build-ups of this that I have seen of this model. The replacement astrogator makes all the difference, was it scratch-built or an aftermarket replacement?


Hi Kenlee.

It's an aftermarket part indeed (from Trylon - Cult sells it for $16.95). I think it's a liiiiittle bit over scaled.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Kenlee.
> 
> It's an aftermarket part indeed (from Trylon - Cult sells it for $16.95). I think it's a liiiiittle bit over scaled.


Looks just about perfect to me. And I love all the little detail- inner hatch half open & such!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have not retired yet and have a job that takes me a lot of time, leaving few hours a week to share with my family, friends, hobby, books and music (not necessarily in this order). Nevertheless, I still manage to gather gigabytes of data on the internet about plastimodeling and absolutely everything that exists regarding the Jupiter 2 (I also bought all the manuals, books, magazines, DVDs, etc.). 

I bought 2 PLJ2 kits, one to acquire knowledge about the difficulties of assembling this kit and, also, to train my skills a bit more. The second kit was meant to be something decent. Well, the pictures you have seen are from the “training kit” (it has no lighting yet). Believe me, it was a pain. But it was worth every minute.

I think my story is no different from many other guys here, which used to be modelers when kids and then, for some reason, stayed away from the hobby for years or decades. Then, again for some reason, they returned to it. 

I guess that scale modeling, somehow, is like riding a bike: once you learn it, you never forget it.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I think my story is no different from many other guys here, which used to be modelers when kids and then, for some reason, stayed away from the hobby for years or decades. Then, again for some reason, they returned to it.


You have just described me!:wave:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well if the case truly is that Moebius does own the license. Then it wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them release a 12 inch version of the Jupiter 2. Not that I'm putting down the 18 inch J2 that Moebius puts out. But the reason I never bought one is that I simply have no room to display such a big model. The 12 inch version is just the right size for me.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

R2 does not have the license for Lost in Space anymore. But that doesn't mean they can't re-release their 12 inch Jupiter 2. They could re-name the model and call it the "Intergalactic Space Traveling Flying Saucer" model kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

DCH10664 said:


> Well if the case truly is that Moebius does own the license. Then it wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them release a 12 inch version of the Jupiter 2. Not that I'm putting down the 18 inch J2 that Moebius puts out. But the reason I never bought one is that I simply have no room to display such a big model. The 12 inch version is just the right size for me.


There are a ton of the Polar Lights Jupiter 2's out there on E-Bay or any other outlet, there is no need for Moebius to go the the expense of making a ship 6 inches smaller than the beatuiful kit they already produced. The only other size I can see them doing a Jupiter 2 at would be to join their fleet of 1/128 scale Irwin Allen vehicles.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Guys.

Here you have pictures from some of the lower deck consoles (not yet glued into the kit).

The two first are different views of the laboratory and the last three are from the auxiliary control.

Again, forgive me for the poor quality of the images.

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Here, you can see two views from the galley and the elevator cage.

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Finally, two different walls from one of the quarters, one of which shows the bed down and the foldable door and the other shows the bed closed and the doors of the wardrobe.

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't put all those things together yet, because I need to finish the lighting of the upper deck and I'm affraid of the wires that will light the freezing tubes from below. I have to be sure to make room for them or, otherwise, the two decks ain't gonna fit well.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

robiwon said:


> R2 does not have the license for Lost in Space anymore. But that doesn't mean they can't re-release their 12 inch Jupiter 2. They could re-name the model and call it the "Intergalactic Space Traveling Flying Saucer" model kit.


Or.... to disguise a little more, it coul be "Intergalactic Space Traveling Double Deck Flying Saucer".


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I don't think that would hold off a C&D from Moebius and a lot of legal hassles R2 does not need right now.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Captain April said:


> I don't think that would hold off a C&D from Moebius and a lot of legal hassles R2 does not need right now.


I was being a bit sarcastic, I doubt we will ever see the PL J2 released again.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*Lithing the PL Jupiter 2*

Ok, after a very long time (3 years!! - life problems - too boring - you ain't wanna know) I restarted my model with the lighting stuff. What a mess!

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ah, and I also assembled the lower deck in place. There are things already to be done. The firs two pics were shot from the same angle, but the first one with flash.

_I moved the pictures to this dedicated thread. _


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Dude! I have one I stopped work on too! I'll be watching this!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Right now I'm working on the rest of the stasis walls. The main control console is already done, as well as the circuitry panel wall. I hope I can post more pictures today or at least tomorrow. Stay tunned. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Right now I'm working on the rest of the stasis walls. The main control console is already done, as well as the circuitry panel wall.


Are you making it with landing gear down? If so, will you be making the wells they retract into? Because since I have the same kit, and I also built the lower deck (but won't be painting it since it will never be seen), I realized there's no room I can see to put them in without trashing three large parts it. So I'm making mine in flight mode.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando, what a beautiful build! There with the nicest PL or Moebius builds that I've ever seen and an awesome lower deck. I love the idea of modelling the lower deck. You're the inspiration behind me trying to build one. Nice work and something to be proud of. Very jealous that you're actually getting something built while I'm all bogged down and getting not much of anything done. Keep posting progress. Very cool!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Are you making it with landing gear down? If so, will you be making the wells they retract into? Because since I have the same kit, and I also built the lower deck (but won't be painting it since it will never be seen), I realized there's no room I can see to put them in without trashing three large parts it. So I'm making mine in flight mode.


Hi Chris!

The landing gears are down as you will see some posts ahead. And, yes I made the bays wells, although it's not my intention make the landing gears retractable.

I bought two kits aiming to build the first of them just to re-acquire my long lost skills and to learn the tricks and challenges posed by this model for someone who wanted to detail it at the most, including the lower deck.

This is, in fact, my "training kit". However, I studied it very much and I would say that it would be extremely difficult, if not impossible (IMHO), making the landing gears retractable AND build the lower deck in the same model. 

In fact, I had to make some minor modifications to acomodate the LD parts with the landing bays wells, but the cabin between the laundry/bathroom and the auxiliary control is completely diferent from the blueprints. In my next model I will cut the back part of the port and aft wells to make more room to assemble the LD without significant aesthetic loss to the landing bays external view.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Creativity rules here!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Fernando, what a beautiful build! There with the nicest PL or Moebius builds that I've ever seen and an awesome lower deck. I love the idea of modelling the lower deck. You're the inspiration behind me trying to build one. Nice work and something to be proud of. Very jealous that you're actually getting something built while I'm all bogged down and getting not much of anything done. Keep posting progress. Very cool!


Hi Starseeker. 

I feel flattered by your kind compliments, because I consider you one of the most talented modelers who contribute to this forum. Thank you. 

As you know, I love the lower deck so much and I do not know why. Maybe because it is the "home side" of the ship, beeing the upper deck the "technical side"? 

You do not have motifs to envy me. If I had 10% of your disposition to work, I would have already emptied my pile of kits.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey guys!

I exhausted my quota for storing images in this forum. Moreover, the posting of pictures on the build of my model does not seem appropriate to the topic of this thread.

So I'll open an account on Photobucket or another site and will open another dedicated thread and then come back here to post the links, OK?

I'll be back. :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Here is the link: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/fammureb/library/?page=1

I've just added more pics.

Wait for the new thread.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Crazy detailed work, man.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris. Crazy indeed.

This is the link to the dedicated thread.

For now on I will be posting pictures there. :wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by Author.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> Here is what I did with my Polar lights J-2, still have a few small details left to do:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=325401&highlight=gemini+XII
> 
> A lot of the earlier Pics are missing, but you can see most of the work done on this.


Awesome. Excellent work, Ken!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Kenlee, what an astonishing work! I can't understand why I missed it then (2011). Thank you for having posted the link. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmmm.....


----------

